# Foil walls for lights?



## Genuine (Jun 10, 2011)

more accruately  for reflecting the lights. Im growiing in my closet, near a corner. I have about a 3'x3' surface area for 1 plant with a little reach in case the plant expands even further and breaches the set perimeter i intend to allow for it. there will be 3 wall surfaces around the plant. ive been thinking that a little bit of foil properly placed on each wall might help increase light intensity as well as its ability to penetrate and expose more foliage to the light. i will have a method to circulate and ventilate the air so there are no woes over temp. just wondering what more experienced people might think of this technique. Maybe a mirror could also work? i know it would have to be situated at a distance to avoid overheating and drying out the plant. but would the effect be worth it? in the area which i plan to grow the plant, i think if added some reflective surfaces, the plant would practically be swimming in light. There would be the truly necessary ligt feeding it directly and as generally prescribed for the plant, and then oon top of that there would be a lot more ambient backlight coming from the reflective surfaces to just brighten it up a little more. i figure the more light, the better, regardless of the distance. 

the closet is 6x3.5x9, basically a rectangle. since the plant will be focused on one side of the closet so that it is surrounded by the 3 walls, i can lay a little foil on those walls especially near the approximate level at the bottom of the plant (not the pot itself) so that the undersides (although i will LST/SC them) will get even better coverage (or i guess exposure). then i could add a mirror on the opposite end of the closet slanted either up or down so that the reflective light isn't completely directed and glaring at the plant. I also have a metallic shelf that is not opaque but has a lot of little thin crossbeams which allow you to see through it. What the hell, i could put a mirror there too! like i said, ventilation would not be hard at all. im goiing to have an exhaust already, but in case that isnt enough, i could just side open the closet door a little. its 2 sliding glass doors with glass on the outside of course.


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 10, 2011)

forget the foil and the mirrors, flat white paint is more reflective than both.


----------



## Genuine (Jun 10, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> forget the foil and the mirrors, flat white paint is more reflective than both.


 wow really? thanks for that. i have a very close cousin that paints homes for a living and i know hes got gallons of all kinds of paint all over the place, especially flat white, cause i just used some! thanks man. but really? mirrors not as good? it would direct the light. 

but does such methods, including the white paint, actually have a potential benefit?


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes Flat white paint is more reflective and benefical than mirrors.

it needs to be flat white, not gloss of any kind.

flat white paint has a reflectivity over 90%.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 10, 2011)

:yeahthat: :watchplant: :yeahthat: Flat white paint actually reflects better than a glass mirror and better than foil. The only thing better is reflective mylar that has the diamond texture to it. For the price ya can't beat the flat white.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 10, 2011)

ditto on what everyone else says - flat white is within 2% of the reflection capacity of Mylar.  plus foil and mirrors can create hot spots which can nuke a plant.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Jun 10, 2011)

Also Mylar is a pain the the behind to keep clean and perfect were as paint ha its so easy


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2011)

Virtually all growers do something to their walls to reflect back light.  It is foolish and a waste not to.  Flat white paint is the cheapest and easiest to use and keep clean and has a great reflective %.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

It is funny to think a mirror reflects EVERYTHING. So it would be perfect. Thats just the point though as it reflects, and reflects, and reflects. Have you ever held a mirror up to a mirror? If done right one can see where the reflection goes into a black infinity. This is why mirrors are no good, as they reflect to a point where they can actualy intensify the light but not in a good way, more or less heat wise. Mirrors also do not reflect light evenly due to the fact they are reflect SO WELL. Have you ever seen light bounce off a mirror it doesnt shine a square the size of the mirror. Wherever the light hits it bounces directly out, usually shining a thin strip of light or something similar, up against the wall.

Mirrors are just too good to work. White paint or even flat white posterboard taped or velcro'd up, if you cant paint the walls.

I cant pant my walls so I just got a huge piece of one-sided mylar foam board. Cut to exact size. Velcro'd up to the walls.

(sorry meant to say WILL be having one sided blah blah blah)


----------



## Hick (Jun 17, 2011)

AlkaloidContent said:
			
		

> the reflection goes into a black infinity. .


and this would be called the "Alice in Wonderland" effect?..:giggle:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2011)

Plus,,Flat White painted walls does not wrinkle.:hubba:


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> and this would be called the "Alice in Wonderland" effect?..:giggle:


 
No its called the dont use mirrors effect. :rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 17, 2011)

Tin foil doesn't get much respect around these parts :hubba:  There is one particularly valuable use for it, though


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh Art, not for everyone, only you. your special.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 17, 2011)

Blush   Au contraire, Rose   I am merely more informed than the average stoner :hubba: Here is an excerpt from the highly regarded web site zapatopi.net/afdb/:

_An Aluminum Foil Deflector Beanie (AFDB) is a type of headwear that can shield your brain from most electromagnetic psychotronic mind control carriers. AFDBs are inexpensive (even free if you don't mind scrounging for thrown-out aluminium foil) and can be constructed by anyone with at least the dexterity of a chimp (maybe bonobo). This cheap and unobtrusive form of mind control protection offers real security to the masses. Not only do they protect against incoming signals, but they also block most forms of brain scanning and mind reading, keeping the secrets in your head truly secret. AFDBs are safe and operate automatically. All you do is make it and wear it and you're good to go! Plus, AFDBs are stylish and comfortable.

What are you waiting for? Make one today!_


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 17, 2011)

Even us hillbillys have one on hand Art


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 20, 2011)

You guys are funny as hell.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2011)

My AFDB just went on the grill.....gotta love how it's wearable and usable at the same time. I'd wear it again, but we have a lot of coons around....and I'm BBQ'ing


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jun 21, 2011)

Any opposition to white flat primer?


----------



## Hick (Jun 21, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> My AFDB just went on the grill.....gotta love how it's wearable and usable at the same time. I'd wear it again, but we have a lot of coons around....and I'm BBQ'ing



gawd I hope you took your head out first! 

ohc.. isn't "Killz" a 'primer'??  I 'think' it is. "I" use it, and you 'know' I'm never wrong..


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 26, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> gawd I hope you took your head out first!
> 
> ohc.. isn't "Killz" a 'primer'?? I 'think' it is. "I" use it, and you 'know' I'm never wrong..


  Killz is what I use.  killz the mold spores etc.


----------

